# Will 14x7's handle a 94' Cadillac Sedan Deville?



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

What up to all the homies, I'm new on here and I got a question that keeps getting different answers. I want to go with some 14s on my 94" Cadi Sedan Deville. Some people tell me only certain wires will handle the weight of the car, some tell me any wires will work, then there's some that tell me 14" will not work and won't hold at all. Which is it?


----------



## TheMechanic (Apr 22, 2012)

I have t heard of a wire wheel that wouldn't support a car? Have you seen the abuse they can take?

A 94 deville being fwd you're gonna need a fwd offset or they won't fit. You're not gonna be able to run the typical 14x7 reverse on it.


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Weight isn't an issue for the wheels . Any wheels are ok in terms of weight but some Tires may have an insufficient load rating 

With wheels, the offset is an issue. Yiu can't run reverse wires as mentioned above


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah, I figured, I thought the same thing. How can wheels not handle the weight, especially when they hop on them? I guess they are misinformed, I was getting told it wouldn't work at all. I planned on getting standards so that's not an issue. Thanks for the info, puts me at ease lol.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

You won't have a problem


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

14 by 7 can handle a Cadillac Deville. But a Cadillac Deville cannot handle a 14 by 7


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Marty McFly said:


> 14 by 7 can handle a Cadillac Deville. But a Cadillac Deville cannot handle a 14 by 7


Yep


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> You won't have a problem


i had a 97 and there was no way this was going to work on mine. brakes barely fit under the stock 16's. maybe reverse with spacers but there was too much to grind away for standards. i've seen these cars with reverse wires too though.


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

RobLBC said:


> You won't have a problem


Damn! That's clean


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

Marty McFly said:


> 14 by 7 can handle a Cadillac Deville. But a Cadillac Deville cannot handle a 14 by 7


What do you mean?


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

CruzFX said:


> What do you mean?


Joke


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

CruzFX said:


> What up to all the homies, I'm new on here and I got a question that keeps getting different answers. I want to go with some 14s on my 94" Cadi Sedan Deville. Some people tell me only certain wires will handle the weight of the car, some tell me any wires will work, then there's some that tell me 14" will not work and won't hold at all. Which is it?


Those people telling you that shit have no experience with wire wheels. There's cars on wires that are twice the weight of your car and they're hopping on them without problems. I've got cars heavier than that Deville sitting on wires right now and wouldn't hesitate to hit the highway at 80+ mph.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

CruzFX said:


> What up to all the homies, I'm new on here and I got a question that keeps getting different answers. I want to go with some 14s on my 94" Cadi Sedan Deville. Some people tell me only certain wires will handle the weight of the car, some tell me any wires will work, then there's some that tell me 14" will not work and won't hold at all. Which is it?


YOU SAID "DEVILLE-SEDAN" ------- Some 94's are not FWD. 14's is not what makes the difference concerning the weight, it's how many spokes and as long as you don't have the big heavy 4door Fleetwood or El Dorado; you should be good to go.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Tami said:


> YOU SAID "DEVILLE-SEDAN" ------- Some 94's are not FWD. 14's is not what makes the difference concerning the weight, it's how many spokes and as long as you don't have the big heavy 4door Fleetwood or El Dorado; you should be good to go.


^prime example of someone who doesn't know what they're talking about. All devilles of the 90s are fwd. Fleetwoods from 90-96 are rwd and run 13s that they hop on.same with any other heavy rider.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Thing is wheels will stick out and kinda look funky... IMO... I run 45 spoke trues from Zeus that are 13x7 on a fully wrapped frame on a 64 impala without issues. If ur concerned about weight that wont be a problem. It's just the look, most hoppers are hopping on chinas getting crazy inches


----------



## lompockuzz (Aug 19, 2013)

I was able to fit a 14x6 std wire wheel. It's a 1994 Cadillac Deville Concours. Just a little bit of grinding inside the fender, didn't touch any of the calipers at all


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> CruzFX said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean?
> ...


Lol I figured


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> CruzFX said:
> 
> 
> > What up to all the homies, I'm new on here and I got a question that keeps getting different answers. I want to go with some 14s on my 94" Cadi Sedan Deville. Some people tell me only certain wires will handle the weight of the car, some tell me any wires will work, then there's some that tell me 14" will not work and won't hold at all. Which is it?
> ...


That's great news for me, they had me worried. I thought so too but wanted to make sure


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Tami said:
> 
> 
> > YOU SAID "DEVILLE-SEDAN" ------- Some 94's are not FWD. 14's is not what makes the difference concerning the weight, it's how many spokes and as long as you don't have the big heavy 4door Fleetwood or El Dorado; you should be good to go.
> ...


Yeah, mines a fwd for sure.


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

aztecsef1 said:


> Thing is wheels will stick out and kinda look funky... IMO... I run 45 spoke trues from Zeus that are 13x7 on a fully wrapped frame on a 64 impala without issues. If ur concerned about weight that wont be a problem. It's just the look, most hoppers are hopping on chinas getting crazy inches


Only thing I can put on it is standards, that shouldn't poke out too much right? I don't really like that look too much.


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

lompockuzz said:


> View attachment 1543513
> 
> 
> I was able to fit a 14x6 std wire wheel. It's a 1994 Cadillac Deville Concours. Just a little bit of grinding inside the fender, didn't touch any of the calipers at all


Damn, she lookin lovely. You think I can get away with 14x7s? How many spokes is that?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tami said:


> YOU SAID "DEVILLE-SEDAN" ------- Some 94's are not FWD. 14's is not what makes the difference concerning the weight, it's how many spokes and as long as you don't have the big heavy 4door Fleetwood or El Dorado; you should be good to go.


:facepalm:


----------



## lompockuzz (Aug 19, 2013)

CruzFX said:


> Damn, she lookin lovely. You think I can get away with 14x7s? How many spokes is that?


Thanks man! I barely made mine fit, and they were 14x6, 100 spoke. I think you would be better wit some 14x6, but it's hard to say. I've heard people fititng 14x7's but havn't seen them in person.


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

lompockuzz said:


> Thanks man! I barely made mine fit, and they were 14x6, 100 spoke. I think you would be better wit some 14x6, but it's hard to say. I've heard people fititng 14x7's but havn't seen them in person.


You might be right, I'm gonna go with the 14x6. Better safe than sorry lol


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

lompockuzz said:


> Thanks man! I barely made mine fit, and they were 14x6, 100 spoke. I think you would be better wit some 14x6, but it's hard to say. I've heard people fititng 14x7's but havn't seen them in person.


Really appreciate your input homie. I went ahead and ordered me some 14x6s. I have a question about the tires, did you slap on some 175/70/14 or 175/75/14?


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

Tami said:


> YOU SAID "DEVILLE-SEDAN" ------- Some 94's are not FWD. 14's is not what makes the difference concerning the weight, it's how many spokes and as long as you don't have the big heavy 4door Fleetwood or El Dorado; you should be good to go.


this person has a wheel business?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

CruzFX said:


> Really appreciate your input homie. I went ahead and ordered me some 14x6s. I have a question about the tires, did you slap on some 175/70/14 or 175/75/14?


I would recommend 175/75R14 since they are skinnier.


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

rlowride said:


> this person has a wheel business?


Thanks for the info


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

RobLBC said:


> I would recommend 175/75R14 since they are skinnier.


Thanks homie, I was debating between the two.


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

Tami said:


> YOU SAID "DEVILLE-SEDAN" ------- Some 94's are not FWD. 14's is not what makes the difference concerning the weight, it's how many spokes and as long as you don't have the big heavy 4door Fleetwood or El Dorado; you should be good to go.


Do you recommend the 175/75/14 on the 14x6s as well?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

she don't know what the fuck she's talking about. i'd love to see a rwd 94 deville


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

fool2 said:


> she don't know what the fuck she's talking about. i'd love to see a rwd 94 deville


It don't exist. Lol


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

fool2 said:


> she don't know what the fuck she's talking about. i'd love to see a rwd 94 deville





RobLBC said:


> It don't exist. Lol


 yall just some Haters she is know for professionalism here and makes wire wheels if she dont know den who will


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> yall just some Haters she is know for professionalism here and makes wire wheels if she dont know den who will


Bish, u drive a kia and a taxi GTFO !


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

fool2 said:


> she don't know what the fuck she's talking about. i'd love to see a rwd 94 deville


Ain't gonna lie, you're right. There's no such thing, I've owned a 92 and a 93 too, all fwd


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

MUFASA said:


> Bish, u drive a kia and a taxi GTFO !


Lmfao!!!!?


----------



## lompockuzz (Aug 19, 2013)

sorry man, i'm on here a little bit, but i have mine on 175/70/14 and they fit. I actually just tried some 14x7 on mine but the wheels were a little wider, they actually fit. So you can go with some 14x7 if you go with a skinner tire. and by the way the devilles are only FWD.


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

lompockuzz said:


> sorry man, i'm on here a little bit, but i have mine on 175/70/14 and they fit. I actually just tried some 14x7 on mine but the wheels were a little wider, they actually fit. So you can go with some 14x7 if you go with a skinner tire. and by the way the devilles are only FWD.
> 
> View attachment 1574690
> View attachment 1574698


Damn, lovin the ride. I ordered some 14x6, is the difference between the two that noticeable? Hope I don't regret not going with 14x7 lol but I think I'll be alright regardless. I'm getting the tires tomorrow so I really appreciate your help and everyone else on here as well. Your ride looks exactly like mine, except it's voodoo blue, so I can really imagine how it's going to look.


----------



## lompockuzz (Aug 19, 2013)

CruzFX said:


> Damn, lovin the ride. I ordered some 14x6, is the difference between the two that noticeable? Hope I don't regret not going with 14x7 lol but I think I'll be alright regardless. I'm getting the tires tomorrow so I really appreciate your help and everyone else on here as well. Your ride looks exactly like mine, except it's voodoo blue, so I can really imagine how it's going to look.


You can't tell the difference. Let me know how it goes and if you had to grind anything to make the wheels fit! Good luck!


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

FirmeJoe said:


> yall just some Haters she is know for professionalism here and makes wire wheels if she dont know den who will


so far.... including myself.... everyone into lowriding...


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

LET ME MAKE MYSELF MORE CLEAR;

I ALSO HAVE ONLY SEEN "FWD"- but sometimes some things go unseen and I was just going by the info listed in the 1995 book put out by "Progressive Custom Wheels, Inc. ....... They listed that particular year both ways.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah well it's just an example of times you should keep that trap shut before you look stupid


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

CruzFX said:


> What up to all the homies, I'm new on here and I got a question that keeps getting different answers. I want to go with some 14s on my 94" Cadi Sedan Deville. Some people tell me only certain wires will handle the weight of the car, some tell me any wires will work, then there's some that tell me 14" will not work and won't hold at all. Which is it?


i sell you my all stock 95 broham so you can have you 14 x 7's


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

fool2 said:


> yeah well it's just an example of times you should keep that trap shut before you look stupid


----------



## warrenmich (Jun 21, 2010)

I hae some center gold prestamp 14x7 for sale... $700 plus shipping for rims and tires. NOS knockoffs are extra.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tami said:


> View attachment 1576498


i don't see how it's stalking when i can't open a thread on layitlow without you making a fool of yourself


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

lompockuzz said:


> You can't tell the difference. Let me know how it goes and if you had to grind anything to make the wheels fit! Good luck!


Good to know, that's a relief. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks for all your help homie. Really appreciate it


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

GRAPEVINE said:


> i sell you my all stock 95 broham so you can have you 14 x 7's


I ordered mine already but wouldn't hurt to see them. Pics?


----------



## CruzFX (Nov 14, 2014)

warrenmich said:


> View attachment 1576546
> View attachment 1576554
> View attachment 1576562
> 
> I hae some center gold prestamp 14x7 for sale... $700 plus shipping for rims and tires. NOS knockoffs are extra.


Damn, those look nice


----------



## lompockuzz (Aug 19, 2013)

How did your car turn out? any pics?


----------

